# 96 F-250 4'' lift



## Lawnboy89 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey guys, I just bought another truck, a 96 F-250 with the 5.8L V8. Alot of my accounts for mowing keep asking me if I'm going to be plowing and I don't know what to say. I have to start out by finding out if I can even get a plow on my truck. I bought it a couple months ago and it's lifted about 4 inches. Would I be able to put a plow in this truck? Around how much would it cost? Thanks alot guys...


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

You could definately put a plow on your truck...I plow with my 03 with 6 inches of lift...there was antoher guy who had an 01 or 02 with 8 inches of lift who plowed..I will post some pics in a minute...A good used Western Unimount could cost around $1500 or so...it would definately be worth it...
my truck
























the guys truck with 8 inch lift..


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

What you have to look out for is this hight right here..

see how the A frame is at an angel.. By raising the truck you change the angel of attack.

The plow MFG has a recommend hight to have the push frame at.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I can totally agree with you..but the angle of attack on the ground is no different the plow blade is not tipped up/forward...Also the guy in that pic posted that the truck plowed fine, didnt have a tendency to trip like some people say..look at western their reccomended height for the ultra mount truck mount is 14-20 inches off of the ground most stock fords are some where around 18..that is pretty close to out of range...In the end it is totally up to you..it can be done and it will work...Let us know if you need any help


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I have seen some guys with lifted trucks lower where the plow mount on the truck is and make the light connections longer. I would just be too worried about something breaking. The more welds the more headaches.


----------



## Lawnboy89 (Dec 19, 2004)

wow that cheap huh? I was expeceting to be paying around $5-6k. I think I'm gonna go take a ride right now see what I can get one installed for. Thanks alot guys, and if you got any tips for plowing let me know nice tires by the way. I have 2 sets of rims and tires, what kind of tires you guys usually use for plowing?


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

i know its not a ford but heres a fabbed up plow and lifted truck
http://www.ok4wd.com/index.php/garage/gmc_pickup_w_arb_plow/


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

yes cutting and welding could alter the structural integrity..i didnt modify mine at all...the uni mount is a lower frame than the ultra mount...I would put a ultra frame on it with an ultra to uni conversion because there is alot of adjustment in that adapter..


----------



## Lawnboy89 (Dec 19, 2004)

M&M I like your truck. Are most plows universal? Is buying a used plow hard? I'm only 17 and my parents don't even want me getting a plow they think I'm going to hit something I service 36 accounts during the summer and atleast 50% of them want there drives plowed plus a couple extra but I'm only going to take a couple I can't see making that much money this winter which is why I don't want to spend all the money on a newer plow which is why I was wondering if they are mostly universal or what the deal is...thanks


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

all plows are universal, just the truck side mount and the wiring for the headlights will be different...you could get a nice used blade for $1000 or less I have seen blades in good condition for $500.search around here or on ebay....truck side mount etc could be a couple hundred more... thanks for the compliments on my truck..lots of hard work to buy that thing..I plow with that truck, no modifications at all...It plowed excellent on Firday with all that snow we got here in illinois...And the good thing is that you already have guaranteed business..If you get one take some time to look at the accounts and feel them out, that is the best thing to do, that way you know where you can put the snow, how wide it is etc...let me know if you need any help and good luck...get a plow and make some payup if you get snow you should be able to recoup the cost of the plow and put some extra $$ in your pocket...
Mike


----------



## Lawnboy89 (Dec 19, 2004)

Alright man thanks alot for the help, I'm gonna go searching right now see what I can find.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

sounds good and let us know..I saw a few western blades on ebay for $500..if you need anything just let me know


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

*lifted*

Hey guys i also have alifted Ford F-350. Crewcab longbed with 5 speed and 7.5 liter engine. I have the shackle reverse kit on the front that raised it by 2.5 inches and 6 inch diesel springs from skyjacker. 6. inch lift in the back. I spent one whole season about 6 years ago figuring out how to put a plow on that high of a truck. First off being a good fabricator I tried to build the height difference into the plow A-frame. Didn't work as it changed the attack angle that the force of impact works from at the pivot mounting point. After i folded the plow up under my front end and stood the truck up on it i had to change tactics. I built a lowered mount and it has worked great for about 6 years. I made the lower mount removable for the rest of the year.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

hey Nick got any pics of your truck?? sounds bad a$$


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

*My ride and plow mount*

The pics of my truck.


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

*more pics*

more pics of snow and mount


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Here is a less extreme example. This was my first pass on a 4" lifted explorer, and I had no pushplates to start with, so all custom fabbed by me. In actuality its about 3 times the strength of fisher plates for Explorers (went to site, downloaded original install manual which had pictures). As someone already stated you usually need the pivot angle of the plow to remain vertical so when you angle the edges don't dig in. Some plows pivot along the long axis of the truck (think same axis as the engine) but most don't. Sometimes you can get away with it because theres enough slop in the pins. If you have push plates already the easiest thing would be to add on to the A frame above the pin holes, like I've sketched in...only good for probably 4" max though.


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

well no need for plow lights on those trucks huh. can see the whole damn nieghborhhod from up there...lol nice trucks by the way.


----------



## Lawnboy89 (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice looking truck man. So how many inches total lift do you have on that truck? Also, do you have any advice for me my front wheels on my truck are cambering outward on the bottom I'm not sure what to do to straighten them out. How's that 7.5 btw?


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice trucks!! that plow frame looks like a beast! good job to both of you guys!


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

*Lift*

There's a total of 8.5 inches on the front. I put a shackle reversal kit on there that lifts the front 2.5 inches and the 6" lift kit. 6" in the rear.


----------

